# C&C Grids and CHE?



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm planning to upgrade Mochi from a 105qt bin cage to a larger C&C cage. Her cage lid for the bin is a reptile aquarium cover, which is just plain metal mesh. I was wondering if the C&C grids will be okay under the heat lamps? I'll have the lamps resting on the (C&C) cage lid, is this safe?


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

Yup, it's safe. I do the same thing; the paint on the grids might chip or peel off a little but that's it. The only time a CHE is really a fire hazard, is if the lamp comes in contact with any fabric (like if you draped blankets over the cage or if it falls down into the cage - but a secure lid will prevent that).


----------



## MochiAndMe (Jul 13, 2013)

Okay, thanks so much!


----------



## lilsurfergrlsp (Dec 13, 2013)

No problem


----------

